# Taste of the Wild



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I went to our local Agway to get some Puppy Wellness for Jinx. I haven't been in there in a while and they had lots of really good brands of dog food. Unfortunately, the only Puppy Wellness they had was a 15 lb bag and I don't want a bag that big (he won't be a puppy by the time he would finish that bag)!

I came across a brand called Taste of the Wild. Has anybody tried it?


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Timmy's breeder sent me home with Taste of the Wild. I bought another bag for him, but it's hard to find in stores around me. I'm sure I can get it online, but I'm not proactive enough to plan ahead of time in case I run out, I need food in a store I can buy that day. :doh: He ate the Wetlands formula, I switched to Blue Buffalo which he likes as well. Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I switched from Wellness to Taste of the Wild this past summer after seeing a dog at the dog park who's energy level had dramatically improved - it was like another dog. The owner had recently switched him over to TOTW. I've seen the same change in Cody - much more active (not hyper, just more playful). Tess doesn't like the Wetlands formula either, so we're doing the High Prairie (Bison & Venison).


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

TOTW is what Tucker's breeder was feeding him and her other Havs. We changed to California Naturals Lamb Grain Free when we discovered Tucker has mild allergies.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

my beasties are on TOTW. They seem to do okay on it.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

*Useful site for selecting dog foods*

Somebody on one of the diabetic-dog forums I'm on gave us this link:

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/

When Camellia came to me, she was on Eukanuba Small Bites. I KNEW that food had ethoxyquin (bad stuff) and BHA and BHT (bad stuff) as preservatives. The woman who sold me Camellia gave me a two-weeks supply, and I began to switch her over to another food before the supply ran out.

Now I can't remember details, though they're all recorded in Camellia's journals, but it would take me a long time to look them up, so I'll just talk about general principles.

Although I'm using Dick Van Patten's Lamb Roll (NOT grain-free) for training treats, and at the time, I was using a lot of those, I thought using a grain-free food might be wise, though Camella hadn't shown any signs of allergies yet (that didn't show up until about April 2011).

I counted calories, and kept weighing Camellia on my vet's scale.

I changed her food several times, especially as she started showing some signs of allergies. I stuck, for a long time (relatively speaking) with grain-free foods, and used:

NOW (for adults), GO (salmon and oatmeal), and Acana Wild Prairie (the less-rich form of Orijen). All are very high (relatively speaking) in protein.

Eventually, when my vet diagnosed Camellia with atopy (25 October 2011), we talked about food. Dr. Amanda said she didn't like those high-protein foods, not that Camellia would suffer any for now, but she was concerned with effects when reaching old age, being a big load on the kidneys.

Dr. Amanda said I could use any high-quality kibble for feeding Camellia.

When I mentioned "Natural Balance," Dr. Amanda's face lit up. So I went to the site I just pointed to, and looked up the food.

They have a regular formula for puppies and adults, and I ended up buying that; it's called Natural Balance Original Ultra. It has only four, rather than five, stars, and the two questionable ingredients are Canola Oil (I'd seen reservations about that), and tomato pomace (I'd seen reservations about that one, too).

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/natural-balance-ultra-dog-food-dry/

It has 26% protein, which is still quite high; I was thinking of trying for lower, say, 21-24% protein; all the same, I went ahead with it.

Camellia is thriving on it. I'm now using the canned as well, but only to put Camellia's pills in (Benadryl for now).

While 26% protein strikes me as still being a bit high, I hope this food will serve her well long-term. It's too much fat (14%) to choose specifically for diabetic dogs, especially if they've had pancreatitis; all the same, on the magnificent forum I still frequent on diabetic dogs

http://www.k9diabetes.com/forum/index.php

we discover that diabetic dogs can be well-managed on almost ANY food!

Well, that part is a bit away from the subject, but I found the Dog Food Advisor site extremely helpful, and it would be my first choice of places to study if I were investigating foods again.

And if anybody's dog shows up with diabetes, I suggest you run, do not walk, to that forum on diabetic dogs. The site owner and administrator is fabulously well-educated, and writes extremely responsibly - and the forum members follow her lead.

THIS forum seems to me to have similar features - very responsible stuff.

There's also a Yahoo group on canine nutrition that I'm a member of, but don't read often; still, it too can be a useful forum; its owner, Monica Segal is currently a guest on the DogRead Yahoo group:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DogRead/

and Monica Segal's K9Kitchen group is here:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/K9Kitchen/

Gosh; as usual, I'm overboard on links!

Sat, 25 Feb 2012 07:05:15 (PST)


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow Carol, that's a ton of great information. I was looking at the Natural Balance as well. I will start Jinx on the Wellness Puppy since that is what he's on now, but I will gradually switch him to something I can buy locally. I will have to go all the way to Petsmart to get the Wellness and that is 1/2 hour away. We have a wonderful Agway right here in town that carries high quality food. We also have a super expensive foo foo dog boutique that carries good food as well. 

I've given Gryff Fromms in the past and he liked that.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

The Wellness foods have a good reputation, including on the forum for diabetic dogs I mention quite often.

So, when I was looking for some training treats for Camellia, I picked up a bag of "jerky" - I had asked for jerky in the store, and didn't SEE any of the small packets I was accustomed to in the past (and don't worry, I wouldn't buy chicken jerky made in China; there are currently more warnings about that - making dogs really violently ill, and they could die).

Well, so I bought a bag of Wellness squares. Tore them up into little bits - I can't now remember which type these were - probably chicken. They gave Camellia an upset tum and diarrhea. I was NOT happy!

Nothing against them, except that they're no good for Camellia, specifically. Dogs are all different!

At times, I've gone so far as to carry little containers of wet food (canned dog food) in my fanny pack to use as treats. That IS messy and awkward, on an active walk combined with training. I've been tempted to try it again with Camellia - used it with my previous dogs, Kwali and Kumbi. But I think I'll stick with the diced Lamb Roll.

Sat, 25 Feb 2012 07:31:12 (PST)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I like Natural Balance too. I am a big believer in using organic food as much as possible, both for my family and for my animals. Natural Balance Organic is, as far as I know, the ONLY organic dog food you can get at regular pet stores. (I think there are a couple of specialty organic foods you can get through mail order)

The only "problem" is that it is only available with chicken as the protein source. That's fine for most dogs, but if you have a dog with chicken allergies, you're out of luck.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Very interesting, Karen.

I'm in Canada; stores around her (Pacific Northwest) tend to carry Orijen, which is, I believe, organic - but very high protein.

Natural Balance has been around for some time - I think that helps - more likely to be stocked.

I think I'm starting to babble; I'd better go back to entertaining myself with photos [chuckle]

Sat, 25 Feb 2012 07:35:29 (PST)


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

I used TOTW for my lab, Manley, when he was younger. He seemed to like it at first, but then gradually stopped wanting to eat it, which for a lab is very strange because they love to eat. I finally stopped feeding it to him when one day I was encouraging him to eat it, and he did because he was trying to be good, and then he gagged and threw up. Maybe it was a bad bag or something.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I feed Taste of the wild to the sisters the high prairie mix. We have gone threw three different foods. Mine are starting to not eat as much. But when they do their poos are perfect and we don't have to give but baths! There food is down stairs in their little area I think that is the problem they like me to be right next to them to eat. I bring their bowls up to be near me like if I'm on the computer and the two other dogs eat it. So I think I will switch to there food which is wellness. Nellie our Auzie has had that for 12 years and is very active and healthy. Although they have dipped into it and I has to give zoey a bath . I would really like to find the Acana for small breed my supplier only carries kibble that is larger. I had a trainer who recommended it said she has never had to brush her dogs teeth loves that food. She is a very knowable source but has larger dogs. I don't know if the small kibble is available in the US


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

My 3 have been on TOTW for almost a year now and do really well with it. Smokey had horrible tear stains and I think it must have been a grain allergy because once I switched foods his stains disappeared and that was the only dietary change I made...they rarely have any "poo" issues on the food and I like that I can switch back and forth between the different types w/out a tummy upset for them.....I find mine at Petco which is close to me.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I changed Oliver and spot to TOTW for a few months hoping it would lessen Oliver's mouth staining. They did fine on it, but no less staining and I put them back on the food I feed the other Havanese.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I switched to TOTW Wetlands Formula maybe 6 months ago because Buster has a really sensitive gut, and I was tired of "butt baths." He has mostly perfect poops (except when he eats grass from the neighbors' lawns) since then. Buffy doesn't have the same issues, and she can eat most anything, so she did not have any problems with TOTW.

Because they are not thrilled with eating just kibble of any brand, I add a couple of spponfuls of canned food with a sauce. They like TOTW canned, but they REALLY like Merrick's canned. They generally scarf up all the kibble when there is gravy or sauce on it.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Suzi, the only difference between the 'small breed' and regular kibble is the size.

I tried the Acana Small breed and the shape ad size is like...for lack of a better example..rat pellets.

Oreo is on NOW! again, same as when he came home. He tried Orijen but he just farted alot. Switched over to Acana small breed, Puppy and Junior, and Acana Grasslands.

He stopped eating anything after we switched him to Orijen....to make a long story short...he didn't east any of them because he had kennel cough. He's all well now and his old appetite is back and he'll eat anything hahaha.

I'm going to stick with Acana after this bag of NOW! is done and cycle through the different types.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

The only downside of TOTW is that Jack gets wicked gas at times. I mean he clears the room. We have a can of febreeze on the endtable for him. Nessie does fine but, phew, Jack!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Maya is on Simply Nourish. A high quality petsmart brand. She didn't seem to like Wellness. I have seen TOTW at Petsmart.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

narci said:


> Suzi, the only difference between the 'small breed' and regular kibble is the size.
> 
> I tried the Acana Small breed and the shape ad size is like...for lack of a better example..rat pellets.
> 
> ...


 Thanks thats good to know and i bet the larger size is better for their teeth.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

We switched from Wellness to TOTW. Tasha had bad tear staining and pooped more frequently. We went back to Wellness and things are normal again.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

There's so much out there regarding dog food it's hard to know what to trust and what to take with a grain of salt. For every expert study one can cite for justifying lower protein diets, there's another that says the higher the protein and lower the grains, the better. I almost feel as though I need to return to school for a dog nutrion degree just to ensure I'm properly caring for my dog :frusty:

To complicate things further . . .prevailing wisdom on one forum can be opposite on another, depending on how adept posters are at swaying toward their position. All this results in a whole lot of confusion


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

After trying almosr everything mine were on EVO small bites. They liked it but we did lots of butt baths. They are now on Wellness Core grain free and do very well on it.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

ClaireVoyant said:


> There's so much out there regarding dog food it's hard to know what to trust and what to take with a grain of salt. For every expert study one can cite for justifying lower protein diets, there's another that says the higher the protein and lower the grains, the better. I almost feel as though I need to return to school for a dog nutrion degree just to ensure I'm properly caring for my dog :frusty:
> 
> To complicate things further . . .prevailing wisdom on one forum can be opposite on another, depending on how adept posters are at swaying toward their position. All this results in a whole lot of confusion


And isn't that the TRUTH?!?!

I had been reading how everyone seemed to think TOTW was a great food and their dogs did well on it. So we tried it here. We developed staining after starting it. And it is possible it was an allergy to the protein source. I have no idea. I have been told that the protein source in the TOTW formulas is quite rich and that some dogs systems do not handle it as well as others.

I, too, feel totally confused and overwhelmed by this topic. Augie was doing very well on the food he was sent home from the breeder with and we continued with. And then I started feeling guilty that maybe he wasn't being fed as well as he could be, after reading the food threads, and started messing with things - very gradually. But it was after that, that we had urinary issues, staining, etc. I wish, after the fact, that I had left things alone!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, I started with Eukanuba and switched to half Orijen, half home cooked preparation and have to say, I have noted a marked change in Isabella . . .firmer poos, and a great deal more energy and her vet is happy with the results. So for now, that's where I'll remain . . .until that next study LOL


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Ivy, we found TOTW at Tractor Supply. That and Walmart are our only sources in this small town! The nearest Pet Smart is over an hour away. Abby seems to like TOTW better than the Blue Buffalo since she used to pick out the little "life source" bits. McGee will eat anything! I think Abby started to get some staining around her mouth from TOTW and it didn't seem to lessen McGee's tear stains so right now I'm not sure what to do. I really would like to keep buying their food locally. Their poops seem to be a tiny bit larger with the TOTW but still firm. We have been getting the Roasted Bison.


----------



## lhuo000 (May 10, 2013)

Hi..Your puppy like what ever food you must give those food because if you change the food of the puppy may be she come to sick position...Can you weight the puppy by the scale or not?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

ivyagogo said:


> I went to our local Agway to get some Puppy Wellness for Jinx. I haven't been in there in a while and they had lots of really good brands of dog food. Unfortunately, the only Puppy Wellness they had was a 15 lb bag and I don't want a bag that big (he won't be a puppy by the time he would finish that bag)!
> 
> I came across a brand called Taste of the Wild. Has anybody tried it?


 We have but they had a recall so I stopped buying it.Mine did well on wellness but they also had recalls. So now I'm feeding them Formm and they like it.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi my darling Ivy - Don't you think Jinx could be on adult food at this point? I put Hen on regular food when he was about 8 months old. Jinx certainly doesn't need any more energy from what I've seen!!!


----------

